# CCW in Your State



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I am privileged to live in a state that requires no permit to carry a concealed pistol. I moved here in 2003 from Washington State where I had to have a permit for EVERYTHING. Because I have no legal obligation to do so here, I have not yet taken an approved Alaskan firearms safety course, the requisite for getting an AK permit. While it only costs $100 to do so, and while a refresher course would be, well, refreshing, I like using my new found freedoms. I rarely travel so reciprocity is not an issue yet (and yes, I have been trained!).

My only legal restrictions are not to carry on public school property, post office or other federal property and to immediately inform any officer who establishes contact with me that I am armed. I also must tell any individual whose household I enter that I'm carrying a weapon. I carry everywhere I can.

You'd think that living in a state with such relaxed gun laws would mean people just "get it" about law abiding citizens carrying concealed weapons. Unfortunately, the truth is most of them don't. I'd love to say Alaska is a utopia for people like us but we are just as much feared in the far North as in much of the lower forty-eight states. Sure, if I'm out on a trail somewhere, I can have a .44 mag in plain sight on my hip and no one really cares (they might give a wide berth). If I suggest however, in passing conversation, that responsible people should arm themselves, I am all too often blown off as a radical or hotly contested by people I work with, go to church with and know casually. The atmosphere is warmer than D.C.'s for us, but colder than you might imagine.

How's it in your state?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*NC*

Here in NC you have to take an 8 hour class ($100+), pass a shooting qualification, pay $80 or so for the application, get fingerprinted ($10) and then wait for your permit. Permit is valid 5 years. You must notify an officer of your permit.

No Carry Zones:

• Schools, public or private, all levels including universities. This also applies to all property owned by any school. 
• Assemblies and establishments where admission was charged.
• Assemblies and establishments where alcohol is both sold and consumed. 
• State Capitol Building, the Executive Mansion, the Western Residence of the Governor, or on the grounds of any of these buildings, and any building housing any court of the General Court of Justice.
• State office buildings or any portion of a building in which there're State offices. 
• Law Enforcement or Correctional Facilities. 
• Financial Institutions. 
• Events Occurring in Public: It shall be unlawful for any person participating in, affiliated with, or present as a spectator at any parade, funeral procession, picket line, or demonstration upon any private health care facility or upon any public place owned or under the control of the State or any of its political subdivisions to willfully or intentionally possess or have immediate access to any dangerous weapon. 
• Areas of emergencies or riots. 
• Where notice of carrying a concealed handgun is prohibited by the posting of a conspicuous notice or statement.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

That's pretty specific and prohibitive. So, what your saying is that as long as you don't do anything involving people, you can carry. Got it! How nice of NC to trust you with so much responsibility after an expensive identification and training process.  Are you saying a shop owner can put a sign in their window saying CCW is prohibited and the sign carries force of law?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I moved to Washington state for my job a year ago from Colorado. While I think everyone (who wishes and can legally do so) should have free access to firearms ownership, I differ from those that think CC is a right. I personally think there should be standards for training (exposure to and education on the local statutes and limitations) or performance of competency before a CC license or permit be issued.

I believe in a National Language standard and others should be considered/implimented IMO. Drivers Licenses isn't a right and CC shouldn't be an automatic either. Though I liked Colorado's statutory protection for HD, the SD laws leave a bit more in the way of Perp Protection than I care for (the HD protections should be extended for travelers/campers so their RV/campsite can be considered a "residence" even if in a temporary condition for the time occupied - you are more likely to encounter predatory aggression when outside ones residence and not just the sort with claws and fangs). Washington on the other hand has some really weird stuff on the books. I'd rather not get into a dissertation.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Pistolero said:


> Are you saying a shop owner can put a sign in their window saying CCW is prohibited and the sign carries force of law?


Yup...very non specific as to the size and wording/symbols on the sign, actually doesn't even need to be a sign. I've seen vinyl letters stuck on glass doors before. Only that it has to be conspicuously posted at all entrances.

It really isn't as bad as it seems. Other than work, I very rarely need to go anywhere I can't carry.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Pistolero said:


> Are you saying a shop owner can put a sign in their window saying CCW is prohibited and the sign carries force of law?


Yup. They can scrawl "No Guns" on a piece of cardboard with a crayon and it's legal. If you go in and get caught, they don't have to ask you to leave, they can just call the police. And then you're facing a criminal trespass charge and probably the loss of your permit.

This is one of the gun reasons why I can't wait to move back to FL where the signs don't mean anything and I can also carry in chain restaurants as opposed to being limited to non-alcohol places like McDonald's.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> It really isn't as bad as it seems. Other than work, I very rarely need to go anywhere I can't carry.


I agree there. Restaurants are my big PITA, since we like to eat at restaurants that have bars. We don't drink, but most places have a bar unless you want to go to a place with a drive through. Other than the occasional park with the kids, most places I frequent, I can carry.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Here we have to take a 12 hour class (10 classroom + 2 range). The cost varies, but I paid $125 and did it all in one day. The permit is a $55 fee and can take anywhere from one to 45 days; mine took eight. The permit lasts five years and the class certificate given lasts six, so you can use it twice... after that you have to take the classes again.

The rules and regualtions are virtually identical to Todd's.

All a store owner/ manager has to do is write "No guns" on a piece of paper and tape it to their door, and you have to leave it in the car.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> I liked Colorado's statutory protection for HD,


:numbchuck::smt066


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Very specific as to signage in SC. Makes it a little better, but I'll probably respect the building even with improper signage.
(A) Notwithstanding any other provision of this article, any requirement of or allowance for the posting of
signs prohibiting the carrying of a concealable weapon upon any premises shall only be satisfied by a sign
expressing the prohibition in both written language interdict and universal sign language.
(B) All signs must be posted at each entrance into a building where a concealable weapon permit holder is
prohibited from carrying a concealable weapon and must be:
(1) clearly visible from outside the building;
(2) eight inches wide by twelve inches tall in size;
(3) contain the words "NO CONCEALABLE WEAPONS ALLOWED" in black one-inch tall uppercase
type at the bottom of the sign and centered between the lateral edges of the sign;
(4) contain a black silhouette of a handgun inside a circle seven inches in diameter with a diagonal line that
runs from the lower left to the upper right at a forty-five degree angle from the horizontal;
(5) a diameter of a circle; and
(6) placed not less than forty inches and not more than sixty inches from the bottom of the building's
entrance door.
(C) If the premises where concealable weapons are prohibited does not have doors, then the signs contained
in subsection (A) must be:
(1) thirty-six inches wide by forty-eight inches tall in size;
(2) contain the words "NO CONCEALABLE WEAPONS ALLOWED" in black three- inch tall uppercase
type at the bottom of the sign and centered between the lateral edges of the sign;
(3) contain a black silhouette of a handgun inside a circle thirty-four inches in diameter with a diagonal line
that is two inches wide and runs from the lower left to the upper right at a forty-five degree angle from the
horizontal and must be a diameter of a circle whose circumference is two inches wide;
(4) placed not less than forty inches and not more than ninety-six inches above the ground;
(5) posted in sufficient quantities to be clearly visible from any point of entry onto the premises.

Places off limits for us in SC. Also, post offices are only off limits if signs are posted. 
(1) police, sheriff, or highway patrol station or any other law enforcement office or facility;
• (2) detention facility, prison, or jail or any other correctional facility or office;
• (3) courthouse or courtroom;
• (4) polling place on election days;
• (5) office of or the business meeting of the governing body of a county, public school district,
municipality, or special purpose district;
• (6) school or college athletic event not related to firearms;
• (7) day care facility or pre-school facility;
• (8) place where the carrying of firearms is prohibited by federal law;
• (9) church or other established religious sanctuary (unless authorized);
• (10) hospital, medical clinic, doctor's office, or any other facility where medical services or
procedures are performed unless expressly authorized by the employer.
• Any Place a sign posted states, "No Concealable Weapons Allowed" in accordance with Section 23-
31-235. (sign must meet requirements).
• Carrying concealed weapons into residences or dwellings. No person who holds a permit issued
pursuant to Article 4, Chapter 31, Title 23 may carry a concealable weapon into the residence or
dwelling place of another person without the express permission of the owner or person in legal
control or possession, as appropriate.


----------



## DirtyHarryGenX (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm originally from Mississippi.My old buddies had CCWs.In MS,it's state law that they have to issue a CCW to anyone who can legally possess a handgun.I can't remember the exact details,but it cost about 100 bucks,and there was a 90 day background check,nothing more.In Maryland,it's pretty much impossible to get one,unless you own a liquor store or can prove that you transfer large amounts of cash.I'm a security guard,at an isolated kiln brick plant.I can't even qualify to carry an open gun,on the job,period.Cause it's not judged to be dangerous enough.Back in MS,it's legal to carry an open gun in public,no permit required.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Even being in liberal CT, its really not THAT bad here. Id love to have AK, or VT carry laws, but I dont see that happening anytime soon.

To get a permit, you have to take an NRA safety course (I actually agree with that law myself), pay a few fees here and there, get fingerprinted, wait 6-8 weeks, then you get your town permit. Once you get a town permit, you go to the state police barracks, and you get your state permit.

After you get a permit, the only places you cant carry are government buildings, school grounds, state parks/forests, and anywhere its posted.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

48dodge said:


> Also, post offices are only off limits if signs are posted.


Really? I thought they were federal property and off-limits in all states, but I may have mixed this up with something else...

KG


----------

